# Electrical Meters...what are your recommendations??



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey...what do you guys have in your tool pouches and or tool-boxes for multi-meters??

I have a old Fluke 77 that I got off one of my cousins who worked as a maintenance electrician in Maine at a paper mill.

I think I paid $25 for it, but I'm sure Fred "acquired" it from work :whistling2: :laughing: 

I've had that forever, and now, I feel it's time to upgrade to a newer/more functional tester...but having been away from the field for a while, have no idea on what's available.

I'd like to (in a perfect world), get a high quality multi-meter / amp meter combo, kinda to do 2-in-1, but don't know what the quality or availability of units are.

So, suggestions, comments, thoughts...$$ isn't really an issue..I'm a tool whore:laughing: :laughing: ...I'd rather pay for a quality tool than a inferior one that may be plagued by problems.

Thanks guys (and gals).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My "every day" meter is a Fluke T5-600. My old every day meter was a Fluke 73, but I graduated to the T5 a few years ago for every day, and havn't looked back. I have a variety of others I use for special purposes; true RMS, wiggy, hand held scope, power analyzer, etc.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks..I checked out the specs, then ran to E-Bay...they are very reasonable on the Bay....

Keep em' coming please....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've seen some interesting meters under the Ideal and Greenlee name lately. It probably goes without saying that you should stick with a "normal" brand. A meter from "Hang Chen Heavy Industries", purchased off eBay won't be worth the box it came in. A meter with an amp clamp built in is most handy. Just try to get something relatively indestructable for your every day meter. No need to tote around a $500 full-featured toy just for bragging rights. Your every day meter will go through the mill, so to speak.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

True..if I get no other ideas etc. I may just go to E-Bay and grab a Fluke T5. They are under $100. If I don't like it, I guess I could re-flip it on the bay and find something else.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NC_Electrician said:


> True..if I get no other ideas etc. I may just go to E-Bay and grab a Fluke T5. They are under $100. If I don't like it, I guess I could re-flip it on the bay and find something else.


Yeah, it is sorta like a "do you like Fords or Chevy's" question. Every guy has a different opinion. The T5 won't read fractions of a volt, fractions of an amp, or fractions of an ohm, as one potential downside. You don't normally need this ability unless you're troubleshooting machines or complex control circuits. If that's what you're into, you'd probably reach for one of your more specialized meters anyhow for those tasks. The T5 is a great middle ground between price, functionality, size, and durability. I'll get off my soapbox now. Not like I'm getting a commission.


----------



## NC_Electrician (Mar 7, 2007)

All I've ever really been exposed to is Fluke's...and I have no issues with them what-so-ever.

It's mainly just for the basic day-to-day stuff, volts/ohms/continuity etc. that a construction electrician needs.

I also have a cool voltage "sniffer" that I keep in my pouch for determining if a conductor is live or not....handy little piece of equipment there.

My poor 77 is beat to near death lol....I think it will be transfered to my guitar workbench station :smartass:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

The Fluke T5 is also what I carry. It tells me everything I need to know, nothing more and nothing less.

The supply house paid me 10 bucks to let them calibrate it. Well they didn't actually calibrate it, just gave me a paper saying it's a volt and an amp off, and gave me the gift card so I was happy.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess I am the only one that appears to carry something besides the T5. I would have to drive 70 miles round trip to even get a fluke meter. Im in the sticks here. I use an Ideal 61-674 it works well for me and comes with a hard case. I purchased it only because I needed a rotation meter and the only way I could get one locally was to buy a kit that had this meter in it. Works great and I love the 2nd lcd on the bottom.

http://www.idealindustries.com/IDEAL-EZ/products.nsf/ItemMasterLookup/p61-764?OpenDocument


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I've seen that 'tight sight' meter advertised and thought it was a pretty cool idea.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> I've seen that 'tight sight' meter advertised and thought it was a pretty cool idea.



I have a confession to make about the tight sight portion of the meter. I used the damn thing for 3 months before I even noticed it was there. :laughing: Now I use it alot and would definatly buy one again.


----------



## buck (Mar 1, 2007)

Just bought a Fluke T5 600 yesterday for my first meter. Had a hard time choosing between the T5 and the 322? I think that is the model number but it has the red opening and closing amp probe and leads are not permanently attached like the T5. The 322 has a higher amp reading capability (400A compared to T5's 100A) . But I went with the T5 probably because it is so popular with everybody I work with and it has no moving parts. Another thing about the 322 is that it comes with a soft case and the whole package was 10 bucks more than the T5. Any testimonials to this 322 meter? (please correct me if the model # is wrong):whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

buck said:


> Any testimonials to this 322 meter? (please correct me if the model # is wrong):whistling2:


Probably nothing wrong with the 322. I know I've seen it on the hook at the supply house. Seems very similar to the T5, except with moving jaws and removable leads. You'd have probably done okay with it. For your every day meter that will go through the war, you probably did the right thing getting the T5. If you need something more complex down the road, your employer will probably provide it anyhow.


----------



## buck (Mar 1, 2007)

Going to go use it for the first time right now. My brother backfed his panel via generator and welding receptacle during bad weather. Fried some expensive electronics. Somehow got 240 on one leg I guess. Misplaced neutral somewhere? Anyway going to hop on over there and check it out.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I use both the Fluke T5 and the Ideal 61-768. For everyday use the T5 and if I'm in a tight spot, need DC amps or better accuracy, I use the Ideal. Like K&R , I didnt know about the tight sight function untill somene showed me. My everyday meter was the T3, but when mine died, I couldn't find a replacement that would read 600 volts so I went to the T5. I've learned to like it pretty well except for having to use a switch to go back and forth from volts to amps to resistance. I also use a Fluke 1577 Megger/Multimeter a lot, and the ScopeMeter 120 as well, although not often. I'm interested in the new Fluke T+ PRO which looks like it has a nifty display and rotation meter. Maybe its my next everyday meter.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I carry 5-Fluke multimeters, 5 or 6 amp clamps, flexible, AC, DC, AC/DC, 20 odd CT's for large bus, Gauss meters, 3-meggers, an AEMC clamp-on ground tester.

I had the Ideal tight sight and gave it away I kept hitting the peak lock while using the meter found it a pain. The best AC amp clamp IMO is the Fluke 44 (no longer manufactured) as for multimeters I use a variety of Flukes all are decent.

BUT for go no go testing, is it hot or not. I like the Knopp, fits easily in my rear pocket (leads a bit short) but no doubt if it is hot or not. 

*Do you always test your tester on a known live circuit prior to utilizing the tester.*


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> *Do you always test your tester on a known live circuit prior to utilizing the tester.*


Honestly, only about 25% of the time. Bad habit, I know.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

fluke meters have always been a good choice, they were the first auto ranging meter that i can remeber of.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I went from Simpson to Beckman to Fluke. Still have my Simpson. The analog meter is handy for certain jobs, I particularly like it for phasing a generator to utility, in conjunction with another analog meter. For this job being able to watch a needle sweep is easier on the eyes than trying to watch numbers flash.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have and depend on my Fluke T5-1000 and Fluke 1AC-II almost daily, and yes, I do test my non-contact tester on a known live circuit before depending on it - Usually only the first time I need it that day, then I dont for the rest of the day. I figure it is OK because I am very carefull to turn it off after each use.. and I do change the batteries regularly. Because after all.. Being alive is much better then being dead.

~Matt


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

This unit is similar to one that I use for proving go/no go. I test first the instrument on this PROVING UNIT. Then check the mains for live/Hots. Costs about $100 but worth the expense


Frank


----------



## Papa Smurf (Oct 5, 2007)

*Fluke 87*



NC_Electrician said:


> Hey...what do you guys have in your tool pouches and or tool-boxes for multi-meters??
> 
> I have a old Fluke 77 that I got off one of my cousins who worked as a maintenance electrician in Maine at a paper mill.
> 
> ...


I don't know what I would do without my fluke 87 had it about 12 years still works great.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Though I have non-contact testers I seldom use them I test my meter everytime I use it.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Fluke 337 model. Newer version of the 332. I think it is a very good tester for many different kinds of applications.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the T-5 1000 for basic volt/amp/continuity, a non contact ticker just to do a quick power check, I use an 87 for testing sensors, capacitors and boards. I dont think there is one meter that fits all your daily needs. I want to pick up one of the new Pro 5's or what ever it is, I get annoyed with ghost voltage on the T-5 pretty often that a wiggy wont give you.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> My "every day" meter is a Fluke T5-600. My old every day meter was a Fluke 73, but I graduated to the T5 a few years ago for every day, and havn't looked back.


I used to use the same meter until somebody decided they wanted it more than I did. I went to the local HD's and Lowes and neither stocked them and I needed one that same night for another job and the supply house was closed so I picked up the Greenlee CMT-60 and have been very pleased with it. They're about the same price.

The Greenlee's amp clamp is nice because you can hang the meter on wire and not have to hold up the meter. Both good products.
http://www.mygreenlee.com/Products/...=showGreenleeProductTemplate&upc_number=07647


----------



## WIREDOG (May 27, 2007)

Depending on the use of your day to day work I would recomend the Fluke T+Pro it is second to one behind the Greenlee DVC-10 wich is no longer in production. If you absolutley need an amp probe any that Fluke makes are completely suitable.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i use the fluke 117 DMM everyday and i love it, great backlight


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

I maintained a test instrument metrology program that was second to none, by specification. Many different kinds of testing instruments were in the crib, always clean, dry and calibrated, including a Tek 1503 TDR, HP milliohmmeter, etc. But my all-time favorite was a Radio Shack twenty dollar analog multimeter. 

Several reasons for this:

Reason one is: the piss-off factor. Our customers QCs always said "you can't use that meter!". That was a true statment for validation events, but for our own safety and day-to-day testing you can't beat 'em. (I liked to stir the pot eve'r once in a while!) 
You don't want them QCs getting complacent, do you?

Reason two is: most of the time the men didn't care if the voltage was 481.3, or 481.6. Just is that sucker hot?

Reason three is: would you rather hear your trusted man return a Fluke 87, or that Radio Shack meter, saying "boss, this thing don't work" . . . ?

Best Wishes


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I've got an old Fluke 23 and a 177 I carry to use when I need accuracy. I also carry one or 2 of a half dozen or so Harbor Freight specials I've verified are reasonably accurate and have passed Bill's patented "slam 'um" test and didn't get returned. I don't have to worry if these get knocked around a bunch in a tool bag or dropped, and they work well for verifying voltage and continuity. They got bought because they are cheap and it's not a big deal if they walk, or bounce, or just quit.

I use the AMP clamp that plugs in to the Fluke meters as I never have liked having to get up close to where cables are sometimes to see values.

The 23 was the first hand held VOM I bought after I swore I wasn't fixing the movement on the 260 again. (Yeah, I use stuff up. My Hole Hawg is 33 years old. So's my 3/8 hole shooter)


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

unclebill, what is Bill's patented "slam 'um" test?

Wow, I think half the world cut their teeth on a 260!

Best Wishes


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Wow, I think half the world cut their teeth on a 260!


I still carry a 260. It's all I'd want to use day-to-day for catching "pulses" in certain control circuits. The power quality analyzer would do the trick too, but that's just silly. The 260 still has its usefulness.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I just purchased two Fluke 435's, I also carry a Fluke 123, and 2-87III All good meters, the 435 have a bit of a learning curve.

435 http://us.fluke.com/usen/products/Fluke+430+Series.htm


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

The newest meter in the truck is a Fluke 116 with all the attachments. After one week it's currently my favorite for taking accurate readings. Still have my T-5 1000 in my back pocket most of the day.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Posted previously my daily tools without the new 435's































and the Code books I use.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Brian- Do you use a local met lab for your calibrations, or do you send them off?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ETI Electrical Test Instruments, does our calibrations, for repairs we normally send to the manufacture. ETI is due to be at my shop for two days mid-November. MET Labs use to be part of MET Testing (BOTH GOOD FIRMS), old rivalries die hard.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> unclebill, what is Bill's patented "slam 'um" test?


I've found that most of these cheap meters do a pretty good job for day to day testing where a volt or 3 doesn't matter. I put 3 of them (less than $12.00 worth - including tax) in a padded gallon paint can and take them to the ACE hardware store near home and give 'em a couple of bucks to "shake up some old stuff" on the paint shaker. Then if they get passed that they get the "slam" onto the workbench . If they get through all that I keep them. If they don't, they get exchanged till I get home with some that "work" . A little more than slamming for sure, but surprisingly many pass.

I figure if they get through my initial tests they will survive the rigors of a tool bag.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an Ideal clamp meter with the tight-sight. I'm very happy with it. I've had it about 2 years. No problems.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I gave my tight-sight away, IMO it is bad design I kept hitting the peak hold button, when I was taking the clamp off a tight location, other than that the double display was very nice. I like my old Fluke-44, which is out of production


----------



## beartard (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a Fieldpiece meter I got from a pawn shop years ago. It's basically the same thing Ideal puts out, only rebranded. Great for day-to-day work, good grip, and a rubber case. It also has an amp clamp attachment that's not part of the meter's body. For as often as I need it, it's a great feature.

I never considered buying a Fluke, as the work I do doesn't require the extra precision (if indeed there is any) to warrant the premium price.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> if indeed there is any)


Few electricians need the accuracy of a digital multi-meter. They would be better off spending their money on a megger.

BUT

The electrical trade offers more than residential or tenant build outs, from fire alarm, to controls using analog or PLC's, Power Quality, EMF investigations, ground investigations and testing and third party electrical testing, this work require a variety of high quality, calibrated, typically costly equipment,


----------



## beartard (Oct 30, 2007)

Very true. On the other hand, though, I probably wouldn't be buying that equipment for me personally. That's where a well-stocked shop comes in...assuming they have guys trained on using the equipment.

I hate to say it, but I know very few journeymen wiremen who know how to use a megger. Let me say that better: I know very few who know what it is that a megger is testing when they use it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I always tell electricians a megger is a real nice continuity tester on steroids. Then if they are still interested I will teach them the hows and whys of utilizing a megger.


----------



## Minky (Dec 30, 2007)

I use a variety of meters,but one i recommend is a steinel voltage checker,complete with continuity checker,ideal for everyday use.I also use a martindale plug-in type polarity checker,and a Fluke 1653 for inspection and testing jobs.I also own a martindale ammeter in a grey case with white tongs for the older guys out there you may remember this one,not sure if spares can be sought for this but pound for pound is more reliable than the digital ones,there are no batteries to be replaced.Dont think you can top Fluke though,good choice in my opinion.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Most older style mters are not True RMS, and readings may not be accurate.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Fluke is always the to go, from basic to lab quality.


----------



## puma1277 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have the Sperry DSA-500, and it does what I need it to do, plus you can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## murdock (Jan 4, 2008)

this is my first time on this site...i am interested in reading practical threads on the 1653 and the 435...i am trying to figue out why i get unstable reading with the 1653 and would like to hear comments about the 1653...can someone steer me in the right direction...thanks


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the 1653 A fluke product? I own 2 435 and am just getting up to speed on them. But no matter who makes the meter comparison are a good way to tell if the meters are performing properly, also all my meters are calibrated regularly, lastly response time can affect readings.


----------



## murdock (Jan 4, 2008)

the 1653 is a fluke product...i need to hear from people in the uk and australia i think they also use the 1653...i have read some bad reports about te 1653 around 2005/6 people were having problems with test leads which has been sorted out...i just need to hear if any other problems are being experienced...and what peopes views are on this product?

brian maybe you can give some practical feed back of tests you have done and problems you have solved with the 435 and if you have experienced any issues with the software logging...435 switching off in the middle of a session and loosing data?


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

i have the 1652 and never had a problem with it 
yes it is a pain sometimes with a 3 lead tester but once you get a new live probe with remote button its fine


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Having several issues, some functions shut off in the middle of logging. right now I cannot commnicate with the meter. I have not had these meters that long and have not put the time into learning the functions. But need too.

Is the 1653 a megger?


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

no the 1653 is a fluke and i think its there top mddle at the moment
http://www.fluke.co.uk/comx/show_product.aspx?pid=34330&locale=uken&product=INS


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

puma1277 said:


> I have the Sperry DSA-500, and it does what I need it to do, plus you can't go wrong for the price.


 
How much was it?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

MINKY
That Martindale 'tongue tester', I think I have its dad under the name 'Amprobe' little slidey lever at bottom of display for range selection? mine fell off but a 'red spade' fitted perfectly

Fluke T5 is my weapon of choice [Steinel was just a bit too flimsy] along with 
Robin 1620
BICC Faultman [awesome bit of kit, gives you distance to fault o/c s/cor hi res]
ex BT TDR for faulting on data and comms cables
Robin mini clamp meter
Megger 'don't know model number but it measures current through sheath of 2 core and 3 core cables and flex'
and loads of other 'once in a blue moon kit'


----------



## murdock (Jan 4, 2008)

brian john said:


> Having several issues, some functions shut off in the middle of logging. right now I cannot commnicate with the meter. I have not had these meters that long and have not put the time into learning the functions. But need too.
> 
> Is the 1653 a megger?


fluke 1653 is the mutifuction tester not sold in the usa...i have had a 435 for a year now and have taken as long to learn how to operate it and link to the sofeware...i have been experiencing problems with the unit switching off for no apparent reason...i have been advised by fluke that it is because the battery is not charged or charging properly...remember to switch the unit off while charging dont leave the screen on while charging overnight...always close flukeview before you try to download info in powerlog and visa versa...the 435 is a complicated instrument and what ever you do becareful of the firmware upgrade if it fails you pay for the repair i hear about $700 

i live in south africa so the electrical supply systems are different to the USA and i think the same as the UK and australia...i am new to these UK sites...i have been active on the fluke community forum...


----------



## murdock (Jan 4, 2008)

brian john...you also do thermal imaging is this correct?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My firm does IR, electrical testing, power quality, grounding surveys, generator and transfer switch service and solves problems others find difficult, unsolvable or do not have the time to bother with.

By megger I did not mean the firm Megger but the generic term "megger" for a DC overpotential tester.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

I Use 4 different meters *Simpson 260* for reading between motor windings. Original *square D Wiggy* For reading I/O cards so you actually load the circuit and not read through the triac "i call phantom voltages". Fluke *T51000 *fits in tool pouch convienient for taking amp readings/ checking fuses. *Fluke *787 True RMS meter, also simulates a 4-20 ma loop.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I hate to sound like a broken record, but I’m also sold on Fluke. For everyday use I have the Fluke 337 clamp meter and I had both a Fluke 30 and 36 clamp meters for at least 10 years before that.
I use my 12 year old Fluke 87 III for precision work, like adjusting voltage on DC power supplies, and zero/set/scan on 4&20 mA loops. I also really like my 5 year old Fluke 1520 MegOhm meter. I don’t know why Fluke stopped making it last year.
I’ve also owned their 123 ScopeMeter for about ten years and it’s still going strong. Only thing I've had to do to it was replace the NiCad battery pack a couple of times. I even carry one of their Volt-Alert non-contact voltage probes in my pouch.
I’m looking at one of their new PQ meter kits that they came out with this year for my next acquisition.

I think I would avoid Amprobe these days. It seems that they have had two recalls on the same model of their high end clamp meter. Unfortunate, because Amprobe was a good product at one time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Keep in mind one thing I found out about Fluke.

If a meter is discontinued, they will not repair it. I found this out firsthand when I had a 33 go bad. They just told me to buy a 337. I just bought a good used 33 off of fleabay.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Kay:

I have to Fluke 435 and these meters, for the money are a very good meter performing a wide range of recordings. I am still playing with them getting familiar with their operation.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Brian,
I like that 435. Looks like a nice unit, but probably just a little too spendy for my needs right now. Especially with the death crawl the economy around here seems to be in at the moment. I was looking hard at the 434 late last year though. It seems to have a lot of features for a couple of grand less than the 435. 
But the way things are looking right now, I may have to hold out for Bush’s $800.00 tax credit. :whistling2:


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I just had a great experience with Ideal. I have had one of their clamp meters with the TightSight 2 screen display for about 2 years. Recently the feature that makes the meter beep when reading anything over 30v quit working. I emailed Ideal, told them the problem, and they told me to send it in, and sent me a brand new one free.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a few tight sights gave them away I kept hitting the hol button, user error or bad design? Not the meter for me, I like the Fluke 33.


----------



## Matt (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of hyoki?
I bought one like 7 years ago and it works flawless.
It is a hyoki 3280.
thing is like 1/2" thick and 6" long.
It can be found on ebay. I bought it at a local supply house.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

The new tightsight that Ideal sent me has a recessed hold on it. I'm sure you weren't the only person to make that complaint.


----------



## Cdnwirepuller (Feb 9, 2008)

As an apprentice (early eighties) I grew up with the Vol-Con which I still have. I recently retired the RCC multi meter for the new Ideal Tightsight 660 amp clamp :thumbup: meter with extra flip open screen. It is the best meter I have used yet, and the safest. In Ontario we now use fused leads, so my meter has the Cat.4 Ideal leads.
Are Hydro, or safety inspectors asking for minimum Cat 3 meters and fused leads in other areas?
Work hard, smart, and SAFE


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

This was my favorite day to day tester.
I've had 4 through the years.
They're now discontinued.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

I probably own more test equipment than I need on a daily basis, but in saying that - with the type of work I get involved in, I need what I have regardless. So far I have three digital multimeters, two analogue multimeters, one digital megohm meter, two dual channel oscilloscopes, one is analogue with storage capacity, the other is digital, one function wave generator, a spectrum generator, and a current clamp meter. My work is very much a mixture of electrical and electronic repair and installations.


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a fluke 87 and a fluke 30 they have served me well. I have finally learned to keep a spare battery with my meters, it will die at the worst possible time


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> probably own more test equipment than I need on a daily basis, but in saying that - with the type of work I get involved in, I need what I have regardless. So far I have three digital multimeters, two analogue multimeters, one digital megohmmeter, two dual channel oscilloscopes, one is analogue with storage capacity, the other is digital, one function wave generator, a spectrum generator, and a current clamp meter. My work is very much a mixture of electrical and electronic repair and installations.


With the right test equipment and the knowledge to use them, all electrical problems can be solved. As for owning too much equipment I do not think that is possible.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=271&page=2

As for Hyoki I have used some of there meters Earth Ground Resistance Tester, meggers and PQ analyzer, they were OK.


----------

